# Summer Bass lures



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

I know a pond by my house that is loaded of three to four pound bass and I was wondering what a good summer bass bait would be? I am mostly a crappie, bluegill, catfish kind of person. I was thinking of buying a crank bait or two since I have a small wod of money, as I'm a teenager and I was wondering what the best bass crank bait would be. Any suggestions?...


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

You need 3 lures: top water floating rapala or smithwick rogue (5 inches long) , 5 inch senkos Texas rigged, and some Mann's baby -1 lures. These will cover every scenario you'll encounter. Good luck!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

thanks for your input


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Lacdown has you covered well, out st lst catching fish consistently. I might add a different type of worm (something with a tail), a frog (only because they are a blast) and a 3.5" jitterbig (great for top water from an hour bedore night thru an got after dawn on ponds anyway.

Good luck and post some pics of your catches!

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> Lacdown has you covered well, out st lst catching fish consistently. I might add a different type of worm (something with a tail), a frog (only because they are a blast) and a 3.5" jitterbig (great for top water from an hour bedore night thru an got after dawn on ponds anyway.
> 
> Good luck and post some pics of your catches!
> 
> ...


Agreed with the add on.... I prefer a 5" or 7" zoom finesse and trick worm in black. And yes get a hollow body frog spro or on a budget get kvd sexy frog. But the jitterbug is a definite must. For ponds don't get fancy with plastics either... just worms.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

A black in line spinner is cheap and when they stop biting, it'll catch em.
Shhh its a secret pond tactic


----------

